# Cant uncheck Read only Win 8.1



## 653265 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi guys, im having trouble unchecking the read only attribute on my windows 8.1. 
My computer is pretty new, bought almost a week ago. My diskname is d:

I've tried almost everything, not sure what more to do.

Please help me.


----------



## 653265 (Jan 20, 2015)

Is there no person who have a solution for this problem?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is the attribute on a file or a folder?


----------



## 653265 (Jan 20, 2015)

Folder


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am assuming the folder properties is showing a filed block for the Read Only setting. This is the normal state for a folder and does not mean the folder is read only. It is just a simple way to set or reset the Read Only attribute for the files in the folder. It does not apply to the folder itself.

Is your question just curiosity or are you having a real problem?


----------

